# Chesapeake Bait & Tackle Company...



## ChesapeakeBT (Apr 20, 2005)

I just wanted to introduce myself and say Hi. My name is Michael Unger and I own Chesapeake Bait and Tackle Company in Severna Park Maryland. One of my customers told me about this site and thought I should introduce myself.

Alittle about me...
I'm 32 years old and I've been an avid fisherman since a young age that I can't remember. Fishing always was second nature to me. I grew up on the Magothy river but mostly fished freshwater. I love large mouth bass fishing like no other! Last year I helped a friend out with his tackle shop and at the end of the year he asked me if I would be interested in buying it. He gave me a good offer so I bought it this febuary. Last september I bought an 18' open bow boat with a newly rebuilt suzuki 85 hp 2 stroke w/ trailer setup for fishing with 4 rod holders for trolling and fish/depth finder for 3k. So now I'm developing another fish to hunt and thats Big Rock! (Stripers)

Alittle about my Store...
I'm located at:

344A Ritchie Highway 
Severna park 
MD 
21146

We specialize in Salt Water tackle, gear, and bait. All our baits are fresh and we have a very good reputation for having the freshest bait at good prices. Big FAT 8" long Blood Worms, Fresh and Frozen Chum, Fresh and Frozen Alewives, (bunker/menhadden) Fresh and Frozen Peelers, Minnows, frozen Squid, frozen Bait Shrimp, Fresh LIVE Grass shrimp, Frozen Razor Clams, Frozen Clam Snouts, Live EEL's, (seasonal) and of course Chicken Necks and Salted EEL's for you crabbers!

We make all our own Bucktails, Parachutes, Daisy Chains, and Umbrella Rigs!

If you have any questions feel free to give me a call at 410 544 BAIT.

I will be checking this forum regularly now that I know about it and give weekly Mid and Upper Bay fishing reports for you guys also.

My website isn't finished yet but the address is http://www.ChesapeakeBT.com and will be online in the next few weeks.

Happy Hunting!
Michael Unger
Owner
Chesapeake Bait & Tackle Company
(410) 544-BAIT


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Welcome aboard.....


But this smells of outright free advertising which I think is against the rules here. If I were you I would PM SandFlea and check out *PAYING* for advertising as that will help your rep here alot.  

Good luck....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Welcome to the board. I hope you'll be able to contribute some reports.

If you'd like to get more exposure for your tackle shop, just click "Your ad here" to the right.


----------



## ChesapeakeBT (Apr 20, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Welcome to the board. I hope you'll be able to contribute some reports.
> 
> If you'd like to get more exposure for your tackle shop, just click "Your ad here" to the right.



thanks fella's didn't mean to advertise per say. one of my customers said i was getting some exposure over here and thought it would be good to say hi.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

As one of your regular customers, I want to say welcome aboard ChesapeakeBT! Good group of guys here.
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Ditto Bubba. Nice to have you on board Mike.

Catman.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

X


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Orest, let's keep that kind of thing to PM.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Wecome*

Lol Welcome Aboard And As A Recent " Offender" I Can Say Its Best To Use Pm For Stuff About Your Store. Heard Great Stuff About It Though. Good Luck And Thanks :d


----------



## DangleLines (Mar 22, 2005)

*welcome ChesapeakeBT,*

with running the store, when will you find time for dangling your lines?
keep us posted with reports.


----------



## ChesapeakeBT (Apr 20, 2005)

DangleLines said:


> with running the store, when will you find time for dangling your lines?
> keep us posted with reports.



Thanks for the warm welcome fella's and i understand and apologize for the advertisement. Won't happen again. Just fishing reports and Good Times  

1st monday of the month i'm closed and gone fishing 

i do get half days off and my small 18' boat is trailered so i run home 2 miles pick it up and leave out. going out again tomorrow so i'll let you guys know how i do. 

and for the fishing reports don't worry about that i'll give you guys the reports  

Alewives just started their run 2 weeks ago. might wanna try chunking also. My knowledge is gained through you guys so share and share alike


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Mike,

Welcome aboard


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Nice to have you*

Welcome bud, will be seeing you!!!


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

*CBT -cheasapeake Bait and Tackle*

I can say they quality of there bait is outstanding. I had a dozen of leftover bloodworms purchased from a week ago and never lost a worm and most of which were very good sized. If you just turn them over once or twice a day no problem. I fished the SPSP on Wednesday morning for just a few hours to use them up. Great day weather wise but the fish just were not of keeper size. I caught 3 dinks and 5 perch. May be this cold spell will have a couple more stay in the area that might have left. tightlines one and all.


----------

